# BB Crisp Anjou Pear/Pom & Black Currant



## BlackDog (Jan 26, 2016)

I'd like to try a swirl technique using all low-water batter because I was so impressed with how much time it gave me in the December challenge. 

I remember someone saying that it's essential when working with low water to have a fragrance that behaves well, and I have a couple that reportedly do but I haven't used them before.

I have BB Crisp Anjou Pear and BB Pomegranate and Black Currant. Does anybody have any experience with these two? They have good reviews as far as acceleration goes but I trust you strangers more than I trust random stangers on the web, if that makes sense. 

I also have Nurtures Black Raspberry & Vanilla, if that would be better! Please advise, soap friends!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 26, 2016)

I can't speak to most of them but BRV is generally well behaved. I've tried several and they all played nice.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 26, 2016)

I used Crisp Anjou Pear once in a blend and had no troubles. I haven't used the others from those suppliers so can't say but my normal BRV from Peak is lovely to work with.


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2016)

I would try the Pear in only a very small amount as a tester. Other pears can rice or accelerate, so I would proceed cautiously with that one. I'm pretty certain I used their pom and black current in low water with no troubles but I tend to use the lower end of the usage rate, just in case. That is a wonderful smelling FO though. Also excellent blended with Champagne.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Jan 27, 2016)

I used BB's Pomegranate and Black Currant in this soap, and had plenty of time to pour 50 or even more layers.  I would use this FO again to make any complicated soap design.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jan 27, 2016)

I have used the BB pear FO. I had no issues with acceleration or ricing and I soaped at 30% lye concentration


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 30, 2016)

I did one batch for the recent high-low water challenge using NG Black Raspberry and Vanilla FO. I know that's not necessarily the same as Nurtures FO, but just wanted to share that it behaved very nicely.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 1, 2016)

Those are gorgeous Fata; really lovely! Glad the FO enabled you


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 1, 2016)

I've used BB crisp anjou pear in a couple different blends and it plays very well. I am convinced it even slowed down my plumeria when I blended them together.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2016)

I have used Crisp Anjou Pear in several blends and haven't had a problem at all. I've also used Nurture's Black Raspberry Vanilla (old version) and it is very easy to work with. That said, I haven't used either in a low water batch.

Beautiful, beautiful soap Fata Morgana.


----------

